# Seeking Canadian Custom Electric Luthier, Reputation Similar to or better than Carvin?



## Mik James (Nov 24, 2015)

Any big names out there or just lesser known individual crafters?
If there isn't anything comparable to Carvin in Canada, perhaps there are other options I should consider from the U.S or other countries?

Much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldn't consider Carvin a custom luthier. Prestige in North Van may be comparable to them.

But there are great custom builders in Canada. You can't compare the quality, customization (or sadly, the cost) of these artisans to Carvin's cookie-cutter factory builds, IMO.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My Brian Monty is the best guitar I've owned.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I wouldn't consider Carvin a custom luthier. Prestige in North Van may be comparable to them.
> 
> But there are great custom builders in Canada. You can't compare the quality, customization (or sadly, the cost) of these artisans to Carvin's cookie-cutter factory builds, IMO.


I agree that a hand made build has the potential to be better, but the Carvin's I've played have been consistantly superior to the normal factory guitars I've tried from the big names.

Have you played Carvins?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Carvin? I'd put Godin in that category easily.

Joseph Yanuziello

http://www.yanuziello.com

Not the same sort of vibe as Carvin but definitely as good or better in every respect.

Canadian Breed (if it's still in business, I'm not certain). There is/was a Facebook page, not sure about a website. Great guitars and the builder also wound his own pickups.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

try imre de jong


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd have been tempted to say Godin but you only get the models, finishes and options they pre-make and advertise. No substitutions if I'm not mistaken. They do have some nice new stuff however. Love the new Core CT!
With Carvin, while you start with choosing a model from their stable of models (which has been growing in the last year) almost every other aspect of the guitar has a wide range of options. i.e. woods, colours, fret material/size, pickups (albeit Carvin pickups), multiple headstock shapes to choose from. So while not "custom" in the traditional sense I can think of no other builder that has the same degree of consistency, pricing and array of choices. I'd put my Carvin's up against any other manufacturer.
I don't think there's any company in North America using that business model much less Canada.
When you go full custom that's another kettle of fish and doesn't seem to be what the OP is asking for.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Carvin? I'd put Godin in that category easily.
> 
> Joseph Yanuziello
> 
> ...


 
This is probably a dumb question, but all of the images on the Yanuziello site look like P90 style pickups. Does he also provide guitars with singles and/or humbuckers?

Just curious.


----------



## Mik James (Nov 24, 2015)

I probably worded the title incorrectly. To sum up more of what i'm looking for:

Budget is hovering at 1500$ but could go higher or lower if the quality and customization is still there.
I'm looking for a metal/jazz fusion oriented guitar (Ibanez, Jackson, etc) but with better bang for buck.
I understand that Carvin probably has a production line and is not a Luthier but they seem to be very cost effective for a guitar made in america and they offer an extensive amount of customization.

I would consider a Luthier rather than a larger scale production company like Carvin, but there would have to be a significant amount of reviews for me to take the chance.

Of course I would prefer made in Canada, but not by a Luthier with only a few reviews or a company with limited customization options.

Godin doesn't offer the customization i'm looking for, in fact they have a pretty limited selection of guitars.


----------



## Mik James (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe even some shops that offer unique guitars built in Canada, with limited customization:

http://carparelliguitars.com/index....MJ-6-Tiger-Brown/p/51862114/category=13546052
http://www.legendguitars.com/legend-guitars

I suppose it is difficult to wander off the beaten track without taking a risk though


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

How about....

http://bowesguitars.com/wordpress/


----------



## Mik James (Nov 24, 2015)

Rollin Hand said:


> How about....
> 
> http://bowesguitars.com/wordpress/


That's about 1000$ over budget...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Prestige in Vancouver does anything custom, but you have to call them. And don;t go by the prices on the website they are MSRP not the retail prices. If you want a really nice LP to compete with a Gibson this is where you want to try.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Actually if I was buying a custom guitar and I was living on the East coast I don't think I'd be buying a guitar from BC, but that's just me.

I have no doubts that Prestige makes fine guitars, but shipping from coast to coast is a bit risky and expensive.

Brian Monty is in Ontario.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

In your budget range, I don't think you can do better than Carvin, at least from the perspective of pure customization. Their long term rep is good, and guys are REALLY digging their more recent stuff.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Fast Guitars in BC?
http://www.fastguitars.com/

To my knowledge there are no Carvin-like companies in Canada. Yet...

Tons of solo luthiers to choose from though! Here's a short list. I know there are TONS more, but it's a start:
http://nextgenguitars.ca/pages/oem-dealer-discounts/list-of-canadian-builders-luthiers.html


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If I was buying a custom guitar I would go see Sankey


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I agree that a hand made build has the potential to be better, but the Carvin's I've played have been consistantly superior to the normal factory guitars I've tried from the big names.
> 
> Have you played Carvins?


Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with Carvin guitars. I haven't played one in many years, I think they're great, if fairly rare. I mostly remember those 11 pole pickups.

But I still wouldn't call them custom built, I would consider them 'pick one from column A, one from column B, etc.', like buying a NA car years ago. Something I think Prestige may do as well, but maybe not as many options? I won't offer an opinion as to which is better or worse, I haven't played enough of either to have one. If you want something somewhat unique, Carvin is probably a good bang-for-the-buck option. But someone like Ewart or Monty will build exactly what you want - the only limitation being how fat is your wallet.

And IMO resale is the biggest downside to all of this customization. You may get exactly (or very close) to what you want, but does anyone else want that same thing?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Contrary to popular belief, you can get a prestige at the local guitar store. That's where i got mine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but all of the images on the Yanuziello site look like P90 style pickups. Does he also provide guitars with singles and/or humbuckers?
> 
> Just curious.


Not certain, though it's my understanding that Lindy Fralin makes the pickups to Yanuziello's specs. The examples I've played were very good indeed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Carvin makes great guitars. What exactly do you need customized though, because a true custom built guitar should cost you time and money. $1500 will get you a used guitar that sold for $3500 (see PRS, Hamer, Jackson USA). 

I would look for what you want in a production model, however. Custom built is the best for when there is literally no guitar that has been built in the last 40 years that works for you. 

Carvins don't maintain their value once they're delivered: it was spec'd for you, so anyone looking to buy used will start out with about 60% of original price. This is why 5A flame top tricked out Carvin guitars sell for $800. It's also part of why I strongly suggest looking at a production model with the specs you want.

Many production guitars cover metal/jazz fusion quite well, and within your budget.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I stumbled across these guys thanks to gtone's Explorer build thread. Turns out they also sell pre-built guitars. Not sure what specs you're after but these certainly fit your budget.

http://www.fastguitars.com/index.php/guitars/guitars-in-stock.html


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg76/rockinbluesfan/IMG_0260_zpsc593c205.jpg
Here are my carvin's - I like em that's all that counts, but I'm just a basement hack! What Budda said was spot on - getting a custom is ok but make sure it's a keeper cuz you will be lucky to recoup half of what you paid - trust me been there done that! Used is the way to go!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is also Fred at Freddy's Frets


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but all of the images on the Yanuziello site look like P90 style pickups. Does he also provide guitars with singles and/or humbuckers?
> 
> Just curious.



He offers Fralin single coils, Lollar gold foils, or mini humbuckers, also Fralins I think.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

What are the specs of the type of guitar you're looking for? Certain neck dimensions, nut width, frets, fingerboard radius, woods, neck thru/set/bolt-on, vibrato or hardtail, solid or chambered or ? Finish, color, etc. My interest is piqued!


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

amagras said:


> If I was buying a custom guitar I would go see Sankey


Michael Sankey is synonymous with CUSTOM. Very few luthiers in the world do what he does, and on a purely custom basis. Unfortunately, at your budget range, there are not that many options in Canada.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A $1500 "Custom" will not be great. Some aren't even passable. The point of custom is when literally nothing on the market does it for you. A custom build should take 1-3 years, should cost you thousands of dollars and should be a masterpiece. The age of the guitar forum (looking at you sevenstring.org) has made it seem like a custom guitar is a regular thing - it's not. Quality, cost and time - pick one you can cheap out on. 

There is also semi-custom, like Carvin, where they have base models you can modify. 

Chances are there is a guitar that works for you.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Most useful designs for electric guitars grew out of the Strat, Tele, Semi-hollow variants (i.e. Gretsch or Gibson ES models) or Les Pauls from the mid century. Almost everything else is a variation on that theme. Different shapes and sizes but essentially the same thing. The craftsmanship and attention to personal details is what you're paying for with a full custom but you pay dearly (rightly so from a worthy builder) for it. The Semi-custom approach is a nice compromise if you're on any kind of budget but still want something relatively unique or enjoy certain features not offered by the bigger companies.


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Mik James said:


> That's about 1000$ over budget... [regarding Bowes Guitars]


And not fully custom either as he won't do stainless steel frets or a totally different body style, etc. And last I heard, the scalloped fretboard was not an option to remove. This is not even semi-custom in my opinion. You are buying HIS guitars. However for many, that is a good thing.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Carvin? I'd put Godin in that category easily.
> 
> Joseph Yanuziello
> 
> ...


Wow, some beauty looking guitars, especially that flamed archtop....that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Mik James said:


> Maybe even some shops that offer unique guitars built in Canada, with limited customization:
> 
> http://carparelliguitars.com/index....MJ-6-Tiger-Brown/p/51862114/category=13546052


Caparelli has some neat looking guitars however I'm sure they are offshore


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They are offshore and they are not that great.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I see Carvin/Kiesel is now offering multi-scale (fanned fret) guitars. Their product lineup has really taken off since the company split.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> They are offshore and they are not that great.


I figured as much if they only sell online.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They sold in stores but I don't think they did very well.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll second Fast Guitars. fastguitars.com . I played a couple of their tele style guitars at the Vancouver Guitar Show last weekend and they were very nice. They will build you whatever you want. 
The body and necks are CNC'd and assembled on site, but they do send it off site to be painted as they don't have a spray booth.
If I was in the OP's shoes, these are the guys I would talk too.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Godin would be my suggestion.


----------

